# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Подмотка пробега   машины в 2022 году

## acontinent

Друг обратился за скруткой  показаний спидометра  машины в июне 2022 года. Поделился опытом 
 Смотать пробег автомобиля  проще чем кажется! Для этого даже не нужно никуда ехать. Один звонок автоэлектрикам и вам помогут [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] в любом городе.  В каждом крупном городе легко найти специалистов, постоянно занимающихся скруткой пробега . Такая услуга называется «выездная  смотка пробега» и проводится с помощью специальных программаторов, которые подключаются через  диагностический разъём автомобиля. На более сложных моделях, например, современных  BMW, Mercedes-Benz, Opel, Volkswagen  для корректировки данных нередко приходиться разбирать приборную панель, доставать плату и перепрограммировать чипы. Не смотря на расхожие мифы  смотать пробег автомобиля можно на любой модели и марки, не оставляя следов в машине.
насколько сматывают пробег  в 2022 году?
Друг «омолодил» машину всего на 17 тысяч километров. Было 113 тысяч на приборной панели – стало 95 790. Продать  автомашину с пробегом до сотни полегче – покупатели не так сильно придираются, да и цену можно поставить выше. После этого полез в разные форумы, соцсети, статьи. Оказалось, что Андрей ещё скромненько  подмотал показания одометра. Некоторые смело скидывают 50-100 тысяч километров. Больше всего скручивают пробег на дорогих, качественных иномарках откатавших 7-11 лет. 
Вот интересная статья на эту тему с полной статистикой: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Можно ли обнаружить  смотанный пробега   авто?
Не смотря на расхожее мнение выявить «омоложение» транспортного средства не просто. Я испытал это на собственном опыте! Приятель не сказал мне насколько скрутил пробег. Я не особо обращал внимания на его машину, так что не помнил сколько точно он отъездил. Пришлось гадать по состоянию  машины. Потом пробовал подключиться с помощью дешевенького программатора к бортовому компьютеру, чтобы покопаться в мозгах. Так и не определил, насколько скручен  километраж автомобиля. Если над транспортным средством поработали профессионалы очень сложно обнаружить факт скрутки. Никаких следов в памяти, ошибок или сведений о моточасах по которым можно понять какой был пробег раньше не остаётся. По салону и корпусу  машины тоже сложно определить прошёл железный конь 90 или 130 тысяч. 
Подробнее по этому поводу можно почитать тут: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Расценки на скрутку  показаний спидометра  умеренные, особенно для  Ленинградской области. В зависимости от модели и марки стоимость выездной услуги 2-5 тысяч рублей.  Расценки в других городах похожи, отличаются на 500-1000 рублей не больше. Так что вот по этим  ценам на скрутку пробега можно ориентироваться: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Насколько законно сматывать пробег автомобиля?
 Скрутка пробега многими автолюбителями осуждается. Чего только не желают тем, кто сматывает пробег от растерла до адских мучений .  Но никакого наказания за корректировку пробега у нас не предусмотрена . Даже если покупатель сможет обнаружить смотанный пробег и доказать факт намеренной корректировки в суде максимальное наказание – аннулирование сделки.  Доказать в суде что вам продали автомобиль со смотанным пробегом очень не просто – да наказание не особо пугает хитрых продавцов. Поэтому автомобили с заниженным километражем продаются в нашей стране в огромном количестве. Вопреки расхожим мифа под статью «мошенничество» продажа  транспортных средств со скрученным километражем не подходит. Суды квалифицируют такие сделки как «продажу товару ненадлежащего качества». 
А как вы относитесь к  смотки пробега автомобиля? Пользовались ли вы подобной услугой? Или может, наоборот, нарывались при покупке на  авто с заниженным километражем?

----------

